# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Εκθέσεις και Εκδηλώσεις >  East Med Yatch Show

## Nautilia News

eastmedyatch-show-1024x683.jpg

*Όλα έτοιμα για το 15o EastMedYatchShow*

----------


## Nautilia News

H *Digimark ΑΕ*, ενισχύοντας την στρατηγική της ανάπτυξης στον ναυτιλιακό κλάδο συμμετέχει στο 15ο East Med Yacht Show, στη Μαρίνα Ζέας, από 13 έως 17 Μαΐου.
 Την έκθεση θα επισκεφτούν *Διαβάστε περισσότερα...*

----------


## Nautilia News

Με μια λαμπρή εναρκτήρια εκδήλωση άνοιξε την Παρασκευή, 13 Μαΐου 2016, τις πύλες του για το κοινό το *
15th EAST MED YACHT SHOW-Marina Zeas 2016 Διαβάστε περισσότερα...*

----------


## Nautilia News

Ολοκληρώθηκε η διοργάνωση του 15ου EAST MED YACHT SHOW (φωτο)

----------


## Nautilia News

*Διοργάνωση του 16ου EAST MED YACHT SHOW 2017 στον Πειραιά*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/dior...17-ston-pirea/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Όλα έτοιμα για το 16ο EAST MED YACHT SHOW στον Πειραιά
*
Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/east-me...show-peiraias/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Απόπλους για το 16ο East Med Yatch Show*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/east-me...ow-peiraias-2/ .

----------

